# Azureus can't connect to seed/peers



## getmoreatp (May 20, 2008)

For some reason my Azureus client cannot connect to any seed or peer, it always says something like 0 (11) or so. 
I've gone through the port forwarding instructions 
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/Azureus.htm 
which didn't help. I'm using port 50555. What am I doing wrong?
(I have a HG-B 2701 2wire router.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we cannot help with p2p problems under the forum rules


----------

